# How to change MK4 Jetta Headlight bulb ???



## fredericroumi (May 26, 2005)

Am I supposed to remove the whole headlight ? 
I know there is a cap that is held with a couple of metal brackets, I was able to remove that but how can I remove the bulb itself to change it ?


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: How to change MK4 Jetta Headlight bulb ??? (fredericroumi)*

you shouldn't have to remove the whole headlight.
in the GTI, there is a metal spring holding the bulb to the reflector. i'm not sure on the jetta because it uses different light sources, but it is either held by a metal spring or by a "quarter turn" socket.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Remove the connector.
Then there is a retaining ring you unscrew that holds the bulb in. Left-loosey, righty-tighty.










_Modified by GT17V at 12:48 PM 1-3-2006_


----------



## fredericroumi (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*

I understand but there is barely enough space between the rear of the headlight and the battery to slide my hand in. Do I have to remove the battery ???


----------



## John Edward (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (fredericroumi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredericroumi* »_I understand but there is barely enough space between the rear of the headlight and the battery to slide my hand in. Do I have to remove the battery ???

Depends on how big your hands are. I loosen the battery hold down thingy (in front of battery) and slide the battery over and back. It moves about a 1/2 in. It is still a tight fit but I can do it.


----------



## fredericroumi (May 26, 2005)

Ok...thank you for your help...I will try it out tomorrow and will let you know what happens...


----------



## John Edward (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (fredericroumi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

